# What happend to my new post did I do something wrong????



## JeannieWray (Apr 9, 2010)

Is this forum active?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Yep. very active.
just not to posts like yours


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

That sounded rude.....sorry
Welcome to the Forum!


----------

